

Ask HN: CRM/project management system delivered to you as a Virtual Machine? - JarekS

Dear HN,<p>I'm doing http://www.discoursehq.com - real-time team collaboration system where you can manage deals, projects and more - and I can see a lot of customers have issue with buying hosted software from a startup. Basically it's all about trust (will you be there in 2 years from now?).<p>I'm thinking of selling our system as a SaaS AND as a downloadable, ready to use Virtual Machine (VMWare virtual machine) so people could host it themselves.<p>Wanted to check if someone here did that before? Any tech/support problems? Any advice on pricing here?
======
JarekS
Clickable link: <http://www.discoursehq.com>

